# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  IM POST IBLE

## franlopez

Hola  a todos,

he encontrato este bloc de predicciones .Adjunto link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTHh9...layer_embedded

Me gustaría saber, si alguien del foro lo tiene que le parece y comentarios.

Muchas gracias,

saludos,

----------


## Ray0

Buenas voy buscando un bloc de notas para saber un dibujo palabra del espectador, podríais decirme alguno bueno?? ayuda plissss. saludos.

----------


## Darkman

Yo acabo de hacerme con The Tommy Pad y parece bueno. Aún no lo he probado con público. Tiene un tamaño pequeño, eso sí. Mírate también http://www.tiendamagia.com/psiquico-...ey-p-6500.html

----------


## Ray0

el Tommy Pad se hace el vistazo rápido ?? esta bien?? si lo pruebas dime algo plis, Gracias.

----------


## Moñiño

> Yo acabo de hacerme con The Tommy Pad y parece bueno. Aún no lo he probado con público. Tiene un tamaño pequeño, eso sí. Mírate también http://www.tiendamagia.com/psiquico-...ey-p-6500.html


El tommy te lo puedes hacer en grande. Compras material y te lo haces al tamaño que quieras. Y si, el vistazo es bastante rápido. Salu2

----------


## Ray0

Graxxxxx

----------

